
Reddit CEO caught secretly editing other people's posts - Jerry2
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/5ekdy9/the_admins_are_suffering_from_low_energy_have/?st=ivvs9idp&sh=befaa8b8
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13027031](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13027031)

